# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  South France Travel Advice Needed

## geoff

We are going to the south of France the last week of June and was wondering which towns are "must see" according to the forum? We have found a little B&B in Luberon which appears to be SE of Avignon. Any other suggestions on a town to stay in?

Should we definitely hit up the beaches/coast while we are there? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as you guys have never led me wrong before. :)

----------


## JEK

Make sure you read all the posts in this (sub)Forum -- many tips for people who live in the South of France.

----------


## nbs

Hi, we spent 10 days in Provence last summer.  We rented a house in Vacqueyras, in the mountains near Orange and loved it.  From there we did day trips to nearby towns, Avignon, Les Baux de Provence, Sarians, Beaumes de Venise, Vaison la Romaine, Chateauneuf de Pape, and we even drove to the beach in Saintes Marie de la Mer.
Fantastic trip, and the weather was gorgeous!  We ended the trip in Nice which gave us the Italian flavor of the Cote D'Azur. There are so many wonderful places to visit in Provence.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We stayed in Juan Les Pins for a few days during a trek by car from Nice to St. Tropez. I liked JLP for the beach and relative low key feeling. We actually hopped the local train over to Antibes for dinner. There are great restaurants in Antibes, and that town is not to be missed. JLP was a nice base of operations. We stayed in a Best Western with parking and I could walk to the beach in a few minutes.

----------


## TPunch42

Pick up Rick Steve's Provence and the French Riviera... For where to sleep, eat and what is worth your time.

We stayed in Isle-sur-la-Sorgue many years ago. It was a charming Luberon town with a cute market. Loved all the nearby Luberon hill towns.

Arles is an interesting stop. Villefranche near Nice is a charming riviera town that feels away from it all.

----------


## DaveM

geoff

Just seeing this with CG post . . . did you take the trip? We are thinking of same region and so I wonder which villages, beaches, coast towns you liked . . .?

thx

----------


## carolgreen145

Arles is an interesting stop. Villefranche near Nice is a charming riviera town that feels away from it all. brautundabendkleider.com

----------


## amyb

Arles, Avignon, Aix, and Eze all good stops

----------

